# Portland?



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Does anyone know if Portland is going to happen? V/r Shawn


----------



## tryder (Apr 23, 2020)

When does it usually happen?


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 23, 2020)

Beginning of July...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Apr 23, 2020)

Portland Indiana.  My Dad grew up in Lafayette. For some reason I was thinking Maine.
Beautiful city.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2020)

While this is actually billed as a scooter show I know a lot of bike guys show up there. Kinda itching for something right now! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 24, 2020)

It is scheduled for July 29-Aug. 2; it has been removed from the State Website and a Covid banner pops up.  More info below:





						Vintage Motor Bike Club
					

Welcome to Vintage Motor Bike Club. We are dedicated to the preservation and restoration of motorized bicycles and scooters, and balloon tire bicycles of the past.




					vintagemotorbikeclub.org


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 25, 2020)

Really hoping this one will be held , one of the best I go to all year


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 26, 2020)

Portland, Indiana ... Vintage Motor Bike Club / VMBC  July 29 - August 2, 2020





						Vintage Motor Bike Club
					

Welcome to Vintage Motor Bike Club. We are dedicated to the preservation and restoration of motorized bicycles and scooters, and balloon tire bicycles of the past.




					vintagemotorbikeclub.org


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 26, 2020)

From their website:

*Regards the upcoming July 29-Aug 2 Vintage Motor Bike Club Meet in Portland IN, a note from Club Secretary Debbie Jackson:*_ In light of the current Covid-19 pandemic, “A decision will be made in early June as to whether the meet will be canceled or not. I ask that anyone planning on sending money for camping or the banquet please hold off on sending in your payments until something is posted.” Thank you._


----------



## bike (May 1, 2020)

Confusion!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 1, 2020)

I heard that the banquet was closed because of close contact but if we swap then everything should be put in bags?


----------

